# EFOY Direct Methanol Fuel Cell



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

difficulties i can foresee right away (including range extension) - since it smells like alcohol - many people would try to drink it instead...
ethanol would be safer ...
also with the cops problems -...breath of the child ....what if cell is leaky...


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Well the obvious problem here is the rate at which these fuel cells convert the methanol into electricity.

While it may well be true that it can take 10L of methanol and turn that into 11KwH of electricity, look at the actual rate at which it does it:

Nominaloutput25W50W 65W90W
Nominalvoltage12V / 24V12V / 24V12V / 24V12V / 24V
Nominalcurrent @ 12V / 24V
2.1A / 1.05A4.2A / 2.1A5.4A / 2.7A7.5A / 3.75A
Weight7.8kg17.9lbs8.2kg18.1lbs8.4kg18.7lbs8.8kg19.4lbs 

so the biggest one (24V at 3.75A if I am reading this right) doesn't even put out 100W of power. That is barely a trickle charge to a full sized EV. You could use several of these to (very slowly) recharge while parked, possibly enough over the course of an 8 hour workday to make a difference, but there would not be any gain to range during driving.

Also there is the whole business of where you buy methanol, and the fact that (if it is a consideration to you) you are still emitting carbon dioxide; though perhaps the fuel cell is no worse about that than your local power grid.

Oh, chances are these are very pricey as well. Just speculating, but I bet an array of 5 or 10 of these (enough for a useful recharging rate while parked) could easily cost about the same as a 30KwH lithium pack. A 30kwH lithium pack (~144V at 200AH) will give a well designed small car conversion about 100 miles of range.

Good luck.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

All I can say is what I've been told. 

I am told that DMFC fuel cells are not quite ready yet. They're still expensive and they have a poor calendar life. 

I have also heard that there are fuel cells out there that will separate the hydrogen from the methanol and then run a more conventional hydrogen fuel cell. Evidently those are more reliable.

Again, this is only what I've heard.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

yes, biggest concern 4 EV- low power output 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=158399&postcount=33

90 wh (2160 watt hours per day) ; 8.8 kg [19.4 lbs]
900 w (<1kw) = 88 kg [194 lbs]; 
9000 w (9kw) = 880 kg [1940 lbs];


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.goodcleantech.com/2008/12/ultracompact_fuel_boasts_super.php
http://www.ultracellpower.com/sp.php?xx25

UltraCell reformed methanol fuel cell (RMFC) pack

XX25:12-24v 25w cont
9.1 x5.9 x1.7’ ’[23x15x4.3cm]
2.7 lb [1.24 kg]

XX55: 50w cont & 85 peak
10.7’’x8.2x3.2’’[27.2x20.8x8.1cm] 
3.5 lbs [1.6 kg]
http://www.ultracellpower.com/assets/XX55_Data_Sheet_01-27-2009.pdf

Cartridges:
______________0.76 lb [345g]; 200wh; / 5h at 40w
XRT-75:______ 2.64 lb [1.2kg]; 900wh; /24h /40w
XRT1000: _____40 lb [18kg] 18.00x9.5x10’’ [45.0x23.75x25.0cm] 13750 wh /14days/40w

25w: 2.7 lbs [1.24 kg]
85w: 3.5 lbs [1.60 kg]



85w/12v = 7.08a constant

10 x 7.08a = 70.8a ; 850 w: 35 lbs [16 kg]
100 x 7.08a =708a ; 8500 w: 350 lbs [160 kg]


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

interesting: 

Nominal output___ 25W ___________ 90 W
Weight_________ 7.8kg [17.9lbs] ___ 8.8kg [19.4lbs] 

Nominal current @ 12V / 24V ___ 2.1A /1.05A ___ 7.5A / 3.75A

1kg/60w? (5.4/2.7a cont)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=158393&postcount=1


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.sfc.com/en/man-portable-jenny.html

JENNY600S
FuelCellPowerSystemOutputvoltage10to30VDC (factoryset)
SMBusChargerOutputpower25Wcontinuous
BatterychargingautomaticviaSMBus
Startuptimeinstantpower
Dimensions252x171x74mm
(9.92x6.73x2.91inches) 
Weight1.7kg

_25v;10a; 25w ____ 1.7kg_
_250w ____ 17kg_
_2500w ____ 170kg_


_if 1.7 kg including cartrige, weight w/o cartridge:_
_1.7kg-0.4=1.3kg_
_12-25v; _
_1-2.5a; ___________25w ____ 1.3kg_
_10-25a; __________250w ____ 13kg_
_100-250a; ________2500w ____ 130kg_


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

MTI Mobion Micro 
MTI MicroFuel Cells 
methanol, pict: 25w cell 
specs? price?
chip: >50mW/cm2 and 1.4whr per cc of fuel
Weighs less than 1oz

http://www.mtimicrofuelcells.com/technology/breakthrough.asp


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

Toshiba Fuel Cell Charger Dynario DMFC
http://www.toshiba.co.jp/about/press/2009_10/pr2201.htm
http://www3.toshiba.co.jp/ddc/eng/dmfc/index.htm
http://shop1048.jp

http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/toshiba%E2%80%99s-dynario-fuel-cell-charger-lights-up-gadgets-with-methanol/

Model No.PF60A000001
Output____DC5V-400mA
External dimensions______Approx. W150 x D21 x H74.5 mm
Weight_______Approx. 280g (without fuel)
Fuel tank capacity__________14ml

Fuel cartridge
Model No.MC050A00001
ContentHighly-concentrated methanol
Outside Dimension W62 x D29.1x H122 mm
Weight____Approx. 92g
Capacity____50ml


¥29,800 (about $328) plus ¥3,150 (about $34) for a set of five, 50ml fuel cartridges


----------

